# Christmas Rib Roast



## sw2geeks (Dec 23, 2013)

Anybody doing a Rib Roast for Christmas?

I lucked into a prime rib roast that a friend ordered by mistake. She thought she was buying the rib roast that was on sale, but asked the butcher for a 4 bone prime rib. She ended up with a 10 pound prime rib roast that came in right at $200. So she decided to have a dinner party and invited my wife and myself over. I volunteered to cook the roast, I mean, how many times do you get to play with a $200 piece of meat? 

Here are some pics:





































More pics and the recipe here.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/12/23/854558/weekend-chef-christmas-rib-roast.html


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow, I thought you sous vide it before I read what you wrote. That looks awesome!


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 23, 2013)

Love the juice pouring out pic! I'm planning to make one of these for my family this weekend.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 23, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Wow, I thought you sous vide it before I read what you wrote. That looks awesome!



Thanks! I cooked it on a Traeger pellet grill with hickory pellets.


----------



## spinblue (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm thinking I'll try it this way, this year.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2009/12/perfect-prime-rib-beef-recipe.html


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 23, 2013)

That's pretty much the way we do ours. Cooked one last night and it came out great. Put on the rub several hours ahead of time, let it sit out of the fridge for about an hour to warm up a little, then 200F for 30-40 minutes a pound (mine was 128 degrees when I pulled it out), let rest, crank up the oven while it's resting then stick it in to crisp up the outside. Easy-peasy and perfect roast. We were too busy stuffing our faces to take any pictures.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 23, 2013)

I was surprised how brown the roast got the first time I tried the torch first method. You just jump start the browning process with the torch, then cook at a low temp till it is done.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 24, 2013)

I season mine the day before and let it sit uncovered. I preheat the oven as high as it will go first thing in the morning for about and hour, the roast sits out getting to room temp, then place the roast in the oven about 30 minutes and then turn it off until dinner time. perfect crust, juicy mid-rare all the way through.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 24, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> I season mine the day before and let it sit uncovered. I preheat the oven as high as it will go first thing in the morning for about and hour, the roast sits out getting to room temp, then place the roast in the oven about 30 minutes and then turn it off until dinner time. perfect crust, juicy mid-rare all the way through.



I have heard about that method, about how long does it need to sit in the oven?


----------



## Nmko (Dec 24, 2013)

Love the action shot! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 24, 2013)

I used to cook my prime rib in the bread proofing box at work. 125 degrees over night. The best, prime rib ever.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 24, 2013)

sw2geeks said:


> I have heard about that method, about how long does it need to sit in the oven?



About 8 hours. Don't open the oven.


----------



## rshu (Dec 24, 2013)

looks delicious!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 24, 2013)

Son, is the 8 hours the total cooking time, or the 'leave it' time after the initial 1/2 hour blast? Also, you indicate letting it come to room temp first. For a 3-rib roast, that would take quite a few hours. Do you really start at room temp all the way through the roast, or just give it an hour or so on the counter before putting it in the over? TIA!


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 24, 2013)

not actual room temp, just let it sit for an hour outside. Mind you this is a 12 to 15lb roast. 8 hours total cooking time. If you are doing something smaller check after 5 hours and if you need to add heat go to a low setting (less than 200 degrees )and wait, do not crank it up as you may over cook it and I'll look like an idiot.lol


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the follow-up info. Got the rosemary rub ready to go on.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Dec 24, 2013)

had a similar situationi was expecting a small rib roast but got the entire frigin rib!i think it was like 275 dollars.gonna be a juicy piece of meat i tell ya.i just seasoned it and gonna go brown it upi think I'm gonna cook it really low thru the nightgotta leave early tomorrow..ryan


----------

